# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) شروحات :  طريقك لاحتراف تفليش LG

## kojyy

بما انى ملاحظ ان قسم LG مشاركاته محدودة بالنسبة لباقى الاقسام .
فيتم التجهيز لطريقة تفليش LG  خطوة بخطوة 
باستخدام فلاشات KDZ  عن طريق برنامج LG FLASHTOOL . 
لكن عاوز اعرف كام واحد موافق على الموضوع ؟
ولا نجهز لموضوع تانى ؟ 
يلا يا شباب عاوزين نشوف كام عضو هيدخل يشارك

----------


## mohamed7076

انا اريد التعلم

----------


## kojyy

> انا اريد التعلم

 مرحبا بك اخى محمد 
فقط تابع موضوعات المنتدى المغربى واكيد هتستفاد وبالتالى ستفيد غيرك 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

في أنتظار شروحاتك المفيدة أخي مجدي غالي

----------


## kojyy

> في أنتظار شروحاتك المفيدة أخي مجدي غالي

 شرفنى مرورك يا مدير وبعد شرح تفليش LG 
اعدك بموضوع سيغير مسار التعامل مع حماية ICLOUD بالنسبة لاجهزة APPLE لكنى لا احب طرح المواضيع الا بعد تجربتها بنفسى .

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> شرفنى مرورك يا مدير وبعد شرح تفليش LG 
> اعدك بموضوع سيغير مسار التعامل مع حماية ICLOUD بالنسبة لاجهزة APPLE لكنى لا احب طرح المواضيع الا بعد تجربتها بنفسى .

 
تسلم ياراقى دائما مبدع

----------


## bouhelal

بارالله فيك اخي الكريم مجدي

----------


## amr eltorky

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## joker_2005

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## autour83

مشكور

----------


## wld nass

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## نادر الكامل

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## youssef tiji

شكرررررررررراااااااااااا

----------


## ahmedkhalaf

اللة يبارك لك ياخي 
تابع اجوك

----------


## king of royal

تسلم  اخى الكريم

----------


## bobghad

مشكورين من الجزائر

----------


## أحمد الدينالي

مشكور يا معلم ربي يحفضك

----------


## sahali1

اشكرك يا اخى على المعلومات القيمة ومنكم نتعلم و نستفيد

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

عمل اكثر من رائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kabbouri

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## hziad

بارك الله بك اخي مجدي و انا من المتابعين

----------

